

Show HN: crowdscore.io Tracking customers journey - SaaS - rosspanda
http://crowdscore.io

======
rosspanda
Any feedback much appreciated, we have got 1 client on board in the first week
so hoping that not just beginners luck :-)

[http://crowdscore.io](http://crowdscore.io)

